# new logging show



## STEVEGODSEYJR (May 22, 2014)

Did anyone see the previews for Siberian Cut? 
new show filmed in Russia. Seems weird to cut logs in the middle of Siberia in the winter. Looked like a lot of drama like axmen has also.


----------



## cat-face timber (May 22, 2014)

I will watch it.

Miss swamp loggers..


----------



## chucker (May 23, 2014)

it could be good from the previews... looked like someone was +itche slaped... maybe there are good friendship/relations between the (putin ussr) Russians and American's ! lol either way it will be for a good laugh or two.


----------



## chucker (Jun 4, 2014)

for the first show it's already looking like trying to do the best5 with out the right equipment or knowing what's to be done from the fearless leader !!! going from the us to Russia with no info from the boss as to what's happening except what's common with the American crew to the us logging ways. looks like more questions should have been asked before the hired help dove in so fast! but as usual the head man didn't offer ant info to the new crew for more drama ...


----------



## Saddle Mander (Jun 4, 2014)

I saw it last night. It was the first episode, but I don't know if it was a rerun or not.

I will watch it just because of the location and gear. However, it seemed VERY scripted to me. Right off the bat, am I supposed to believe that those 2 guys (and the camera crew) out-ran a pack of wolves for a mile to arrive at an abandoned truck that was easy to hot wire?

And did the production crew REALLY have no idea where they were spending their first night? C'mon.

But it's still winter and woods and trees and saws and trucks, so I will watch, just maybe with the sound off.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yep, prepare for drama, drama and more drama. I gave up when the helicopter had to drop them off a mile away from where they needed to be. "couildn't find a spot to land" right after showing aerial views of that site with landing spots everywhere. WTF? I thought only to have it explained by running into a pack of wolves. Trucks abandoned on the road but were easily started?? 

Call it Axmen warmed over.

Harry K


----------



## Gologit (Jun 5, 2014)

I watched one episode. I won't watch any more. It's AxMen with snow.


----------



## paccity (Jun 5, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I watched one episode. I won't watch any more. It's AxMen with snow.


but it has some montukians in it. lol . patty did i spell that rite . kinda watched it , but it's the samo samo .


----------



## Saddle Mander (Jun 11, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I watched one episode. I won't watch any more. It's AxMen with snow.



Combination of AxMen and Rocky IV (US vs USSR).


----------



## Detroit Dazzler (Jun 17, 2014)

It's funny that they have husky hard hats on, some guys are running huskys and one I saw looks like a husky orange stihl! WTF?


----------



## mr.finn (Jun 18, 2014)

Just watched the first three episodes(had them on dvr) Another terrible show put out by Discovery. The whole thing is scripted with a bunch of actors. I watched hoping to see some forestry machines in action, had to wait half way through the second episode to see one even in motion. They (Discovery) seem to ruin every show they put on. Remeber how good the first season of Axe men was? They did the same with wicked tuna, two seasons in and you can see the writing on the wall. Sorry, rant over.


----------



## cat-face timber (Jul 31, 2014)

This show is not on any more.
How come?
I am sure the Flatlanders loved it.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 31, 2014)

cat-face timber said:


> This show is not on any more.
> How come?
> I am sure the Flatlanders loved it.



I only saw the first one and haven't even seen a mention of it since. 

Harry K


----------



## erikvr (Sep 6, 2014)

Detroit Dazzler said:


> It's funny that they have husky hard hats on, some guys are running huskys and one I saw looks like a husky orange stihl! WTF?


probably not sponsored by Stihl, so paint it orange!


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Sep 30, 2014)

I wonder why they Always have to exaggerate the temperatures?
In episode 2 when they are out marking seed-trees the narrator said it was -39C when it clearly was much warmer.
The same goes for other shows, like IRT or any show that's filmed in Alaska...


----------



## Samlock (Oct 4, 2014)

Markus said:


> I wonder why they Always have to exaggerate the temperatures?
> In episode 2 when they are out marking seed-trees the narrator said it was -39C when it clearly was much warmer.
> The same goes for other shows, like IRT or any show that's filmed in Alaska...



Because they can get away with it.

There is quite a few people, who couldn't tell what saatanan kylymä looks or sounds like. Or how a person reacts on -39. I couldn't tell just by looking a video from a desert whether it's hot or damn hot out there. I'm sure the people living in there will distinguish between different temperatures by the looks of a landscape and how people act.


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Oct 4, 2014)

I quess you're right, it certainly sounds better with -39C than the actual temperature of maybe around -15C.
These shows would be so much better if they were more realistic, they said something about the end of the season being just two months away so they had to hurry to be able to get all that timber out, I'm sure the russians log all year round just like we do, with a few weeks off in spring when the ground is too soft for the forwarders.


----------



## farmrboy (Oct 5, 2014)

I saw the first 2 episodes, that was enough. the writing and fake drama were just as bad as ax men. I do miss swamp loggers, though


----------



## Samlock (Oct 5, 2014)

Markus said:


> I quess you're right, it certainly sounds better with -39C than the actual temperature of maybe around -15C.
> These shows would be so much better if they were more realistic, they said something about the end of the season being just two months away so they had to hurry to be able to get all that timber out, I'm sure the russians log all year round just like we do, with a few weeks off in spring when the ground is too soft for the forwarders.



Although the Russian land managing system is something totally different, they are logging more and more the way we do. At least in the Western parts they're cutting throughout the year. I even think they're saving patches with hard ground and solid road access for the period of rasputiza (rospuutto, I don't know what it is in English). Siberia might be another story, though. The roads are even fewer than on the European side. Plus on many areas most of the terrain is peat. I reckon a lot of the timber can be hauled only when the bogs and waters are rock hard frozen.

Well, I'm not too familiar with Siberian logging. Maybe I should watch at least one episode of the show too before commenting it too.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 6, 2014)

Samlock said:


> Although the Russian land managing system is something totally different, they are logging more and more the way we do. At least in the Western parts they're cutting throughout the year. I even think they're saving patches with hard ground and solid road access for the period of rasputiza (rospuutto, I don't know what it is in English). Siberia might be another story, though. The roads are even fewer than on the European side. Plus on many areas most of the terrain is peat. I reckon a lot of the timber can be hauled only when the bogs and waters are rock hard frozen.
> 
> Well, I'm not too familiar with Siberian logging. Maybe I should watch at least one episode of the show too before commenting it too.



Rasputiza = Breakup. The time of year when the snow/frost goes away and all the roads turn to muddy messes.

Harry k


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Oct 26, 2014)

During spring thaw they shut down all logging here too, not much you can do when the roads go soft...
I've watched one more episode, this could be a very good show if it was edited differently, maybe they could even show some logging


----------

